# A bit of fun...Who is your favourite moderator?



## Eternalknight (Jun 10, 2002)

Personally, I love 'em all.  They are each special in their own unique way.  

(Do I get anything for doing a good suck job?)

Who are your favourite moderators?  Why?


----------



## DM with a vengence (Jun 10, 2002)

While the Mods here at ENworld are some of the best everywhere, I'm particulary partial to Morrus.

If Mods are like Great Old Ones to the average member's 1st level investigator, than Morrus is like Azathoth, a CR 60 Horror from Beyond the Realms of Time and Space with 2,299 hp.

Besides him, I like Piratecat, because he is (to continue the CoC references) like Narylothep, except in delighting in corrupting and destroying each and every member of the boards, he attempts to help and uplift all of us.

(My spelling and stats are a bit off, but I don't have my books with me and you get the point)


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2002)

Why not ask me to name my favorite vital organ?  I couldn't exist without any of them.  Okay, that might be a little over the top and highly dramatic, but all the moderators here are really good.  I've yet to have any problems with any of them.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 10, 2002)

> Why not ask me to name my favorite vital organ?




I'm partial to the Islets of Langerhans, but I don't know if it's possible to live without them or not. If so, put me down for lungs.


----------



## JLXC (Jun 10, 2002)

Isn't there a whole forum designed to kiss butt in? 


Edit:  Yep it's called Meta.  FYI.  heh


----------



## Bonedagger (Jun 10, 2002)

JLXC said:
			
		

> *Isn't there a whole forum designed to kiss butt in?
> 
> 
> Edit:  Yep it's called Meta.  FYI.  heh *




I think they know but an expert buttkisser apparently never misses a chance to kiss butt


----------



## Reprisal (Jun 10, 2002)

Agramainyu.

Because I've never actually seen (him/her) post!


----------



## Baumi (Jun 10, 2002)

Darkness ...... simply because Vienna rules  

Have FUN!
Baumi


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 10, 2002)

Either Darkness because he laughs at my jokes or PCat because of the inspiration.


----------



## Glyfair (Jun 10, 2002)

Not to say that there are any moderators that I don't like, but if it wasn't for PC I probably wouldn't have a nice copy of "Spawn of Fashan" sitting on my games bookshelf.  Plus he spins a good yarn (with the help of some players and such  ).

Glyfair of Glamis


----------



## MythandLore (Jun 10, 2002)

Don't have a Favorite, how can I choose just one? It's like that book.

What book?

The one where that lady has to decide which child will live and which one will die?

You mean ‘Sophie's Choice’?

No, the one in it during world war two with the evil Nazis.

Yeah that’s ‘Sophie's Choice’ by William Styron.

No, they movie about it.

Yeah with Meryl Streep.

Yeah.

That was Sophie's Choice.

No, it’s another one…

______________________

______________________

My Favorite is the dog with the hook hand.

What dog?

You know the dog with the hook hand.

There’s no dog with a hook hand!

Yes there is.

There’s no dog… Are you talking about Piratecat?

No! The dog with the hook and the eye patch!

There’s no dog with a hook and an eye patch!

Yea there is.

No there isn’t, your talking about Piratecat.

No I’m not, it’s not Piratecat, it’s that dog, he’s got that really big smile with the red bird on his shoulder.

That’s Piratecat!

No it’s a Dog!

No, it’s Piratecat! He has a hook an eye patch a big toothy grin and he has a parrot.

Okay, maybe it’s Piratecat, but that’s not a parrot…


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 10, 2002)

Woof!  Maybe Morrus should make me a moderator.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 10, 2002)

Muad'dib.

And I don't who that Eric Noah kid thinks he is, but I don't like his attitude.


----------



## King_Stannis (Jun 10, 2002)

angramainyu and darkness. like a good boxing referee, you only notice them when they're needed.


----------



## Aaron L (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll add a second vote for Muad'Dib!

Do you remember when someone posted about Dune D20, and Muad'Dib posted "What is this Dune you speak of?" and the guy went on a big explanation of what Dune was?  Man, that was funny.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 10, 2002)

And i see noone likes the micro-mods of the 'smaller' forums anymore..sigh..me and BOZ always get the shaft


----------



## The Kender (Jun 10, 2002)

* Aritmus Bows down.  Oh Mighty Eric Noah!  Rise above these weakling mods and show them all your true power

* Sacrifices Piratecat to Eric Noah *


----------



## BOZ (Jun 11, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *And i see noone likes the micro-mods of the 'smaller' forums anymore..sigh..me and BOZ always get the shaft *




woohoo!  i got mentioned by someone other than scott and erica!    LOL


----------



## Leopold (Jun 11, 2002)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *
> 
> woohoo!  i got mentioned by someone other than scott and erica!    LOL *




hey gotta keep us one forum mods in the eye of the public!


----------



## Acmite (Jun 11, 2002)

Muad'dib, Ashtal, and Angrymanboobs.

Ashtal and manboobs are fellow canucks, and, oh, check my sig.

Whatver happened to Muad'dib?  I don't remember any mention of his leaving--he was just gone one day.  Maybe it was the summer of The Move.  I was doing field work and missed the whole "Eric quits!" event.


----------

